# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  round windows

## slimjim

Hi there, anyone any words of wisdom when fitting a round window?
Its going into a new timber frame wall that will be clad with foam and then rendered.
I haven't started the job yet but I have the window frame and just  looking at it now it just seems like a hellish job to do the flashing  on.
It seemed like a good idea when the architect drew it! 
Jim :Confused:

----------


## woodchip

Seems nobody likes the round windows jim.... 
I have installed a few of these (in a previous life when I first started in the building game, with a builder), & from memory we used Al-Cor (sp?) a flexible aluminium based brick dampcourse as flashing, I cant remember any details about it.
Contact the window manufacturer for installation guide. 
They do look very, very good though, & will be admired every time you look at it (once its in!) 
cheers

----------


## slimjim

Thanks for the info woodchip. Yea I think you are right. It makes me think there is a very good reason why there are not more round windows around. 
Anyway, we will see. 
Jim

----------


## watson

I've got two...based around chaff-cutter wheels, and we've never had a problem in 16 years.
Basically, we have no flashing. Just cement/lime render right up to the wheel frames.
Maybe more luck than good management.

----------


## slimjim

Thanks Noel. I'm feeling a bit better about it now. 
J

----------


## watson

There's some pics in my album if you need  a look

----------

